# Which jacket to wear?



## Sealine (18 November 2014)

I'm new to hunting and so far have only been autumn hunting. I'm going out on Thursday for my first day in full season but don't know which of my jackets is the lesser evil.  I thought I had a jacket sorted after buying a lovely Caldene hunt coat off ebay last week. Unfortunately it drowns me so it will be going back on ebay. That leaves me with either the hacking jacket I wore autumn hunting or a black polyester jacket. Which is more acceptable?


----------



## Sealine (19 November 2014)

48 views and no replies. That tells me it probably doesn't matter


----------



## dixie (19 November 2014)

Either will be fine.  I would probably go with the black jacket and wear a jumper underneath.


----------



## spacefaer (19 November 2014)

Ratcatcher (tweed) is always correct, with coloured stock and beige/off white breeches

Black polyester is probably not very waterproof or very warm.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (19 November 2014)

spacefaer said:



			Ratcatcher (tweed) is always correct, with coloured stock and beige/off white breeches
		
Click to expand...

No, it's not always correct. Ratcatcher should be worn for cubbing (hound exercises) only, and a woolen navy jacket for ladies or black for men, in the 'proper' hunting season. If you don't have a woolen navy or black coat in time for the meet, don't worry, just wear a ratcatcher with either a smart and subtle coloured tie or coloured stock, and then if you decide to go hunting again invest in a woolen jacket.


----------



## asset2004 (19 November 2014)

spacefaer said:



			Ratcatcher (tweed) is always correct, with coloured stock and beige/off white breeches

Black polyester is probably not very waterproof or very warm.
		
Click to expand...

I agree -I would wear tweed. Especially as tweed is warmer than polyester and polyester jackets stick out like a sore thumb on the hunting field. 
(Since the ban some hunts have moved away from black and navy wool coats to tweed jackets.)


----------



## Sealine (19 November 2014)

I've changed my mind about 10 times today but I think I'll go with rat catcher.


----------



## Kittykins (19 November 2014)

asset2004 said:



			polyester jackets stick out like a sore thumb on the hunting field.
		
Click to expand...

How so? 

I've just bought a polyester jacket off eBay to go hunting. It cost £25, against the £60+ for a woolen one. As I don't currently have a horse and hirelings are expensive, I'm not likely to hunt regularly so am trying to keep costs down as much as possible on kit. 

I totally understand that the jacket won't be warm or waterproof, but am I also going to face ridicule?


----------



## spacefaer (19 November 2014)

My apologies- I didn't type clearly - ratcatcher is always acceptable. I fully appreciate that it is usual to wear black or navy hunt coats after Opening Meet 

Women can wear navy or black,  men wear black - and as asset2004 says,  some packs wear tweed throughout the season - the Wynnstay for instance 

Kittykins - you won't face ridicule - everyone will welcome a new face and hope you enjoy your day. Hunting people are not judgemental - that's one of the joys of the hunting community . 

Polyester jackets are not as warm or as waterproof as a good quality wool hunt coat so I would recommend you get some decent thermal underwear or a quality lightweight V neck sweater that'll fit neatly underneath - have fun and report back!


----------



## asset2004 (20 November 2014)

Sorry kittykins, that perhaps didn't come across as I meant. 
As spacefaer says you'll probably need some more layers on with that jacket and if you have the opportunity to get a wool hunt coat, you'll notice a huge difference. 
Hope you have a good day.


----------



## asset2004 (20 November 2014)

Sorry kittykins, that perhaps didn't come across as I meant. 
As spacefaer says you'll probably need some more layers on with that jacket and if you have the opportunity to get a wool hunt coat, you'll notice a huge difference. 
Hope you have a good day.


----------

